# 225 + Gallons of pastalaya



## 007bond-jb (Feb 12, 2011)

A fund raiser benefit for a 3 year old baby girl
 [youtube:2ow0h4vn]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiWvwhzwbEk[/youtube:2ow0h4vn]































I left out a few things in the recipe, 150lbs of raw pasta & about 100 gallons of water  No Shit Boy!

They pre sold over 1300 plates @ $7.00 each, Last min orders came pouring in, so they made another pot. Those are 50 gallon cast iron pots too....

All the food & labor was donated....


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 12, 2011)

Thats good stuff. Love to hear something positive onc in a while! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 12, 2011)

Great movie there Boy. Never heard of Pastalaya. Sounds a little Eyetaliany dont it. Praying hard for those little girls. Doubt the Warden let me send any money. Sorry. Prez Osama aint stimulated us yet.


----------



## Axlelift (Feb 15, 2011)

Cole slaw dressing with Italian salad dressing & mayonnaise? Any more info?


----------



## Captain Scarl Bart (Mar 30, 2011)

You're a good man JB!


----------

